# Recommended Construction Dictionary



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 26, 2010)

Need to learn layman's terms or trade names across the board; Contractors work here from everywhere and each has their terminology. Y’all know of a darn good Construction Dictionary?


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL. Go west to Greene county if you want to learn what a "Chimbley" is. You are right that Charlottesville has all types of builders.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 27, 2010)

Francis,

Here is one for starters;

http://www.constructionjargon.com/Framing.html

Hope this helps,

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Nov 27, 2010)

LOL: I don't believe they use dictionary's! Ya all know what slicker is right!


----------



## DRP (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's another;

http://www.homebuildingmanual.com/Glossary.htm

Some I've run into;

Crow's foot, sheep's foot, lamb's foot, nail puller

Barge, fly, verge

Ah just pedlock it, that'll hold her up.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 27, 2010)

I know some electrical terms because the B.O. was an electrician. I've been complimented in the field for not using code terminology like the “other inspectors.” To them it sounds like "what-ja-me-call-it and a thing-a-ma-jig hook it up to the doodad"!

Had a fella from Texas asked where he could get a wheelbarrow but for the life of me I can’t remember what he called it. Some one from the west coast on this board use the term “hot wall” and he had to explain it with a picture!

I browsed the links above and did a search for hickey, Greenfield, BX and hammerhead, no result. Though the links are useful.

I looked on Amazon not sure about them being the right books.

Daddy-O- I live in western Greene County and I don't know what a "Chimbley" is, or a slicker Richard.

But I know how to "fillet an overhead keyhole", "make a gravy train" and "toe and go"


----------



## KZQuixote (Nov 27, 2010)

I've tested in fifteen states. Only failed one test, it was over ten years ago, but I failed over nomenclature. Since then, I've resolved to prepare for every test if only to get a handle on the local vernacular. Just took a test for Wisconsin where they call "lookouts" ladders.

A few I'm sure of:

A barge rafter is a gable fascia, cut like a common rafter without the allowance for the ridge and with no seat cut. It is supported by "lookouts" at least here in Oregon.

A verge is a similar board but nailed tightly to the gable wall. Some folk will insist that a verge is a barge, however they is DUM.

A frieze is similar board running along the eave but nailed tightly to the wall.

A frieze nailed to rafter tails is a fascia.

Bill


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 27, 2010)

Francis,

A "Chimbley" is a chimney. A "saw cut" is a bevel cut. An "angle cut" is a mitre cut. Shave a red one means cut a little off.

I used to live in Stanardsville. I learned my "Greene county lingo" from my carpenter co-workers. Do you know the William Cox Inn? Worked on that one for three years. Sorry to jack the thread but you have made me reminisce.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 27, 2010)

The William Cox Inn.

View attachment 274


View attachment 275


View attachment 274


View attachment 275


/monthly_2010_11/cons.pics_0009.jpg.37c79cf605f53d507738e86cd0543de3.jpg

/monthly_2010_11/cons.pics_0011.jpg.de8b184045af15a5ab4af19a2249f6d1.jpg


----------



## DRP (Nov 28, 2010)

Daddy-O-,

There are a number of Cox's here, what is the history of the inn?

The homeowner on one of our jobs came up and said "I don't think your helper can read a tape, he just asked for 14 and a blond one". Uncomfortable on how to explain, I told her that he was reading really fine  

KZQ, call me dumb, I knew those as interchangeable from the jobsites I've worked on. Always good to learn the real definitions. Fascia is the spelling I've seen here. I had a set of funny papers & materials list from WI where he called the lookouts "outlookers", that took a minute. I forgot to sign one of the pages when applying for my WI ticket. They kindly removed my check and cashed it, sent back the app for my signature and required a new check. Nice folks!

The nail puller terms were all names I've heard for a cat's paw.

Another glossary;

http://www.topfloorstore.com/doodads_h/dds-glo-trm-aaa.shtml

Here are a couple more I had in my favorites... drifting off topic.

There is a glossary at the bottom of this index;

http://chestofbooks.com/architecture/American-House-Carpenter/index.html

Tredgold's, no glossary but another classic;

http://chestofbooks.com/home-improvement/woodworking/Carpentry-Principles/index.html

"Pedlock"... while I had Tredgold's open I looked for that one in the scaffolding chapter. I'd guess we've bastardized that word over the years from putlog. Etymology of construction terms would be interesting.

http://chestofbooks.com/home-improvement/woodworking/Carpentry-Principles/Section-VII-Scaffolds-Staging-And-Gantries.html

When we were talking about pressure blocks, I grew up with that being frieze blocking, no matter where it was applied. I'm guessing it came from bird blocking but don't know.

Alot of terms are trade names like kleenex instead of tissue paper... redhead comes to mind.

Horses, carriage and stair stringers just popped into my head. Maybe we need a glossary Wiki.


----------



## KZQuixote (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi DRP and Daddy-O,

Thanks for the correction fascia is spelled with an "s" here as well.

A blond one, a red one and a black one are all just points on a continuum. They often take years to be properly calibrated.

Good Thread

Bill


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 28, 2010)

When I lived in C'ville I learned that chimbleys are usually made of masonary, and they rest on footers.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 1, 2010)

DRP.

The William Cox Inn was a 1770's 2 over 2 house. We restored the house and barn and added a commercial kitchen, owner's suite, outbuildings and a 9,000sqft bed and breakfast. See below for more info.

http://www.innvirginia.com/listings/williamcoxinn-stanardsville-virginia.html

KZQ

LOL. I need my glasses to see the difference between a red one and a black one. My tape measure doesn't have that increment.


----------



## KZQuixote (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Daddy-O,

It's a kind of internal appreciation thing. As I said it takes years to get it calibrated correctly.

Bill


----------

